# Rechner startet sich grundlos neu



## HitotsuSatori (14. November 2013)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hoffe mal, dass es hier rein passt. Hab kein ähnliches Thema gefunden.

Mein PC startet sich neuerdings (bisher dreimal) völlig ohne Grund neu. Nicht beim Zocken, nicht beim Anschauen von Videos, einfach so und ohne Bluescreen oder sonstige Fehlermeldungen. Ich war eben auf Wikipedia und hab was gelesen und zack - Neustart. 
Hab schon versucht, das Problem bei Google zu suchen, aber bei den Leuten in den Foren passiert das hauptsächlich beim Zocken oder beim "Nichtstun", was bei mir ja nicht der Fall ist. 

Hat jemand ne Idee?

mein System:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit + Service Pack I
AMD Athlon II X4 640 Processor 3.00 GHz
4,00 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce FTS 450

Und ich stell grad fest, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was da für ein Netzteil drin ist. (Oder wo man das einsehen kann...) >.>


----------



## Lorachil (14. November 2013)

Mir fallen da mehrere Möglichkeiten ein.
-> 1. Irgendein Virus / Trojaner oä.
-> 2. ein Temperaturproblem. (da wären aber eher Freezes angesagt)
-> 3. Netzteil (anderer Hardwaredefekt wohl eher nicht, da kein Bluescreen)
-> 4. Treiberproblem -> evl. Dumps und Eventlog checken
LG

edit: Netzteil: Aufschrauben und nachschauen, notfalls ein Foto posten wo die Aufkleber zu sehen sind.


----------



## squats (14. November 2013)

ohne Grund, der traut sich ja was   

guck mal in der Ereignisanzeige ob sich da was findet

neue Software installiert oder Hardware über USB(Headset, WLan usw.)?


----------



## Janus81 (14. November 2013)

ich hatte das Problem kürzlich auch.

Bei mir lags an nem fehlerhaften RAM den ich kurz davor eingebaut hab.
den getauscht und seitdem läufts wieder rund


----------



## Lacritz (14. November 2013)

Pc zu verstaubt? Hatte das mal bei einem Verdreckten PC - sobald der Prozessor zu heiß wird macht er sich selber aus um nicht zu überhitzen -> pc geht aus / startet sich neu


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. November 2013)

Aaalso:

Einen Virus/Trojaner schließe ich aus, da sowohl G Data Internet Security als auch Malwarebytes nichts gefunden haben. Neue Hardware habe ich auch nicht installiert, auch keine neue Software und eingebaut wurde auch nichts. Verstaubt ist er ebenfalls nicht, da ich ihn erst letzten Monat entstaubt habe. Das Problem tritt auch nicht seit der Entstaubung auf, sondern erst seit gestern - daran liegt es also auch nicht. 

Bild vom Netzteil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacritz (14. November 2013)

540W leistung sollte reichen , Ah Sekunde hatte desletzt mal einen ähnlichen Fehler an meinem Laptop , da lag es an der BIO's Batterie (durchs austauschen lief er wieder ohne zu murren)


----------



## Lacritz (14. November 2013)

Sonst insofern du mehrere RAM Riegel im Computer hast - Z.B Riegel A und Riegel B , dann nimmst du mal A raus und versuchst es nur mit B , hilft das nicht , versuchst du es Umgekehrt - A rein ; B raus 

Probier das mal am besten aus und danach schreibst du mal hier rein ob sich was gebessert hat.

MfG Lacritz


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. November 2013)

Er hat es grad schon wieder getan. Grrr... Mir fiel auf, dass das nur passiert, wenn ich im Internet bin, also auf irgendwelchen Seiten rumgurke (es war Amazon). Kann das vielleicht auch am Firefox liegen?

@ Lacritz: Das mit den RAM-Riegeln probier ich aus, aber nicht mehr heute, dafür ist das Licht zu schlecht und ich habe keinen Plan von sowas. Da will ich jetzt nicht im Halbdunkel dran rumpfuschen. ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (14. November 2013)

Lorachil schrieb:


> -> 3. Netzteil (anderer Hardwaredefekt wohl eher nicht, da kein Bluescreen)


Das würde ich so mit Sicherheit nicht unterschreiben!
- Defekter Speicher kann Bluescreens verursachen.
- eine sich bald aufrauchende Festplatte kann das auch
- nicht richtig sitzende Grafikkarte oder Speicherriegel
- und natürlich alle Arten von Software

@TE

Am besten mal den richtigen Sitz aller Speicherriegel kontrollieren. Vielleicht auch mal rausziehen und wieder reinstecken. Bei der Grafikkarte auch.
Das Netzteil ist von einer Firma mit dem schlechtesten Ruf. Aber nicht nur der Ruf ist schlecht, sondern auch deren Verarbeitung. Zumindest wenn es sich dabei um die billigsten Bauserien handelt, was hier der Fall zu sein scheint. Mit so was würde ich meine Hardware nicht betreiben. War bei dir aber wohl ein Komplettsystem. Da wird so was einem ja leider immer wieder untergejubelt.
Wenn immer noch Bluescreens auftauchen, dann mit entsprechender Software die Speicherriegel testen (Memtest). Bei der Festplatte kann schon ein Tool wie CrystalDiskInfo reichen. Wenn die Kondition der Festplatte als schlecht oder mit dem Wort "Vorsicht" angezeigt wird, ist es Zeit alle Daten auf anderen Laufwerken zu sichern und die Festplatte auszutauschen. 

Memtest
CrystalDiskInfo( die Anzeige von 1,77GB ist falsch. Soll wohl 1,7MB sein.^^
Um die einzelnen Sektoren der Festplatte auf Fehler zu prüfen reichen allerdings die Windows eigenen Mittel aus.


----------



## squats (14. November 2013)

wie bist du denn mit dem Internet verbunden ?

erstmal softwareseitig gucken bevor man an der Hardware rumfingert


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. November 2013)

@ Dagonzo: Den PC habe ich 2010 von einem Ex-Freund zu Weihnachten bekommen. Er hat den so zusammenbauen lassen, da ich von sowas wirklich gar keine Ahnung habe. Welche Teile da welchen Ruf haben und wie viel sie kosten, wusste bzw. weiß ich daher nicht. Ich werd das Ding morgen mal aufmachen und die von dir genannten Sachen kontrollieren. 
Lustigerweise habe ich noch ein Netzteil im Schrank liegen, das ich mal von nem Kumpel geschenkt bekommen habe, aber da ich wirklich keinen Plan hab, hab ich das nie ausgetauscht und der Kumpel ist längst verzogen und sonst kenn ich hier keinen, der mir da helfen könnte. :/ 

Bild vom Netzteil aus dem Schrank:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung, ob das besser wäre. Da aber dieser Kabelsalat daran hängt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe ich Bedenken wegen der Stöpselei. 

CrystalDiskInfo sagt mir, dass meine Festplatte 'gut' ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Memtest lass ich morgen laufen, dazu ist gerade keine Zeit (ich weiß, dass das blöd klingt >.<).

@ squats: Übers Internet verbunden bin ich so (Telecom):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ne verdammt langsame Leitung, aber in unserem Gebiet nicht anders zu haben. Ich benutze Firefox.

Sooo ein langer Post. Ich bedanke mich derweil schonmal für eure Antworten und eure Grübelei.


----------



## squats (14. November 2013)

aber normal über kabel verbunden ? kein Wlan-Stick ?

hattest du jetzt schonmal in der Ereignisanzeige nachgeschaut ?

wenn es nur beim Surfen auftritt mal einen anderen Browser nutzen

da wären natürlich noch die WinUpdates von Dienstag


----------



## Lacritz (14. November 2013)

Schau mal bei Firefox unter Einstellungen - irgendwo müsste ein Häkchen bei "Hardware beschleunigung sein" hau das mal raus. sorgt immer wieder für den mist


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. November 2013)

@ squats: Ja, bin über Kabel verbunden und die Windows-Updates habe ich auch installiert. 

Im Ereignisprotokoll steht zum Zeitpunkt des Neustarts gegen 14 Uhr nur, dass das System die Wiederherstellung eingeleitet und auch abgeschlossen hat. 
Als das gegen 17 Uhr nochmal passierte, gabs nen Fehler: _taskhost (4304) Versuch, Datei "C:\Users\Satori\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WebCache\WebCacheV01.dat" für den Lesezugriff zu öffnen, ist mit Systemfehler 32 (0x00000020): "Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird. " fehlgeschlagen. Fehler -1032 (0xfffffbf8) beim Öffnen von Dateien.


_Beiden Abstürzen von heute ging diese Meldung voraus: _Die Beschreibung für die Ereignis-ID "0" aus der Quelle "iPod Service" wurde nicht gefunden. Entweder ist die Komponente, die dieses Ereignis auslöst, nicht auf dem lokalen Computer installiert, oder die Installation ist beschädigt. Sie können die Komponente auf dem lokalen Computer installieren oder reparieren.

Falls das Ereignis auf einem anderen Computer aufgetreten ist, mussten die Anzeigeinformationen mit dem Ereignis gespeichert werden.

Die folgenden Informationen wurden mit dem Ereignis gespeichert: 

Service started/resumed

_Gestern Mittag gab es vor dem Absturz diese Warnung: _Es wurde festgestellt, dass Ihre Registrierungsdatei noch von anderen Anwendungen oder Diensten verwendet wird. Die Datei wird nun entladen. Die Anwendungen oder Dienste, die Ihre Registrierungsdatei anhalten, funktionieren anschließend u. U. nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß. 

 DETAIL - 
 0 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-2270188771-1777862679-3627654364-1001:

_Keine Ahnung, ob ihr damit was anfangen könnt. 

Ich habe derweil Memtest über eine Stunde laufen lassen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass keine Fehler gefunden wurden. Einen anderen Browser könnte ich - zum Testen - mal nutzen, ich würde aber nur sehr ungern ganz auf einen anderen umsteigen.

@ Lacritz: Das Häkchen hab ich nun rausgenommen.
_
_


----------



## squats (15. November 2013)

könnte doch in Richtung Malware gehen, google mal nach *Systemfehler 32 (0x00000020)*


----------



## xdave78 (15. November 2013)

Also ich würde bei plötzlichem OFF auf Netzteil oder Kühlung der CPU/Grafikkarte wetten. Das Bequiet istdoch wesentlich besser...
Dein NT liefert 216-282W , vergleichbare Systeme mit der Grafikkaret und so verbrauchen ca 200-260W unter Last. Könnte also sein, dass das NT einfach bei Leistungsspitzen nicht liefern kann und sich dann das Sys einfach abschaltet...normal.

Sollte es das NT wieder erwarten doch nicht sein:
Zu Allererst würd ich mal nen ordentliches Malware/Virenproggi gucken lassen ob da was ist.
Mach doch mal den Rechner an und schau ob sich alle Lüfter drehen. Im Zweifelsfall, falls Du es nicht gut sehen kannst gaaaaanz vorsichtig mit der Fingerspitze reintasten. Falls das alles dreht hat sich vllt im Bios was verschluckt - da mal schauen was die integrierte Lüftersteuerung sagt. Sowohl zu Temperatur als auch zu Drehzahlen. Wenn Dir das zu doof ist, gibt es zum auslesen der Temps auch Programme. Einfach mal so ein Proggi anschalten und 3D Mark 11 oder so starten und schauen wie sich die Temps verhalten. GGF die Temps in einer Datei mitloggen lassen.

Zum Testen des RAMs gibt es auch Programme, wo Du allerdings gewarnt sein muss, dass so ein Test mal eben 8-12 Std dauert, eine Std bringt da nix. Oder länger.
Wenn das alles nix bringt würd ich bevor ich irgendwas kaufe oder so den Rechner neu aufsetzen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. November 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Könnte also sein, dass das NT einfach bei Leistungsspitzen nicht liefern kann und sich dann das Sys einfach abschaltet...normal.



Aber gerade bei Leistungsspitzen schaltet das System ja eben nicht ab. 



xdave78 schrieb:


> Zu Allererst würd ich mal nen ordentliches Malware/Virenproggi gucken lassen ob da was ist.



Hab ich nun schon dreimal gemacht. Da ist nichts.



xdave78 schrieb:


> Mach doch mal den Rechner an und schau ob sich alle Lüfter drehen.



Ich hab das Ding gestern aufgemacht, alle Steckplätze überprüft, nach losen Verbindungen gesucht und nichts gefunden. Die Lüfter laufen alle und es klappert auch nichts. 



xdave78 schrieb:


> Einfach mal so ein Proggi anschalten und 3D Mark 11 oder so starten und schauen wie sich die Temps verhalten. GGF die Temps in einer Datei mitloggen lassen.



Werd ich machen, wird aber nicht viel nützen, weil die Abstürze ja nicht passieren, wenn das System tatsächlich warm wird.


Ansonsten hatte ich noch den CCleaner drüberlaufen und einige Sachen beheben lassen. Gestern gab es gar keinen Absturz.


----------



## xdave78 (18. November 2013)

System denn schonmal neu aufgesetzt?

Das Problem ist halt, wenn Du nichts verändern willst wird der Fehler wohl kaum aufzufinden sein. Soll heissen um rauszufinden was ist, müsstest Du einzelen Sachen veränden->testen->ausschliessen oder identifizieren dass oder dass es nicht daran liegt.

Wenn Du darauf keine Lust hast oder alles schon gemacht hast setz halt das System neu auf. Wenn der Fehler danch noch besteht kannst Du 99% Sicher sein, dass irgendwo ein Hardwarefehler vorliegt.


----------

